# What ticks me off the most



## dizzyrors (Feb 25, 2013)

So in my intorduction thread on the Newbie board I mentioned that I am still searching for an answer as to why I feel so crappy all the time. 4 docs and counting. I was thinking this morning that what really ticks me off about what is going on with me is that I am just not there for my kids like I want to to be. I have a 2 year old and a 4.5 year old. The love to play outdoors (we live in Florida so even now that's do-able) and they want mommy to be involved in thier play. My oldest wants to learn how to ride her bike without training wheels. It all just exhausts me. Dealing with them, exhausts me. And then there are times when I get in a cranky mood and although I know it's not me and it's definetely not them, but I just turn into "mean mommy". I try to pull myself out of it, but it doesn't always work. I just hate that my kids get subjected to that mood and behavior. Anti depressants haven't worked. Nothing the docs have given me has worked. I need a legit diagnosis. I want my kids memories of me to be of a fun and cool mommy that was down for going on adventures and teaching them how to play soccer or softball or basketball, whatever. Not of a "lazy" mommy that is always complaining of not feeling well or too tired or just being mean for no valid reason. That's what ticks me off the most about this. I give could a rat's butt about my weight or any of the other superficial symptoms. Just fix the things with me that are preventing me and my kids from enjoying our time together.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

((hugs)) Keep looking. When I was first going through this I actually found a brand new endo that I adored, after a string of jackasses. He was up to date on the most recent research which was really nice. He didn't have enough business to have office hours all week so he worked at the hospital 3 days a week and had office hours twice a week. Even with that, I never saw more than 1 other patient in his office.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

dizzy, you've said a mouthful...and although I don't have children, I can certainly empathize with you feeling like you're not being the mom you want to be. You need to share these thoughts with your next doctor...I think it puts the issues in a different perspective. I really do.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

BTW...what has been tested, and what has been ruled out so far?


----------



## dizzyrors (Feb 25, 2013)

My TSH has been tested several times. Originally when it all began it was 2.07. The next test about 9 months later was TSH only also and it 2.76. Finally I asked my NP at my OBGYN to run a full panle and TSH was 3.54. T3 Uptake 25 - range 22-35 Total T4 3.7 - range 4.5-12.0 and Free T4 0.9 - range 1.4-3.8.
Was sent to endo and he put me on 25mg Levothyroxine and then retested me about 5 weeks later. Those tests came back with my TSH 2.07 Free T4 1.2 - range 0.8-1.8 Free T3 2.5 - range 2.3-4.2 and I tested postive for TPA >1000. He actually did not diagnose me Hashi, only hypo. Said I was fine based on labs and refused to help me any further even though I said I do not feel better at all. Went to another endo at a teaching hospital and they actually have taken me off the Levo. They agree I am Hashi, but not hypo and really believe that I have a sleep disorder instead, even after I told them I already had a sleep study last Jan and nothing conclusive came out of it. I'm just about out of options wheere I live.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

dizzyrors said:


> My TSH has been tested several times. Originally when it all began it was 2.07. The next test about 9 months later was TSH only also and it 2.76. Finally I asked my NP at my OBGYN to run a full panle and TSH was 3.54. T3 Uptake 25 - range 22-35 Total T4 3.7 - range 4.5-12.0 and Free T4 0.9 - range 1.4-3.8.
> Was sent to endo and he put me on 25mg Levothyroxine and then retested me about 5 weeks later. Those tests came back with my TSH 2.07 Free T4 1.2 - range 0.8-1.8 Free T3 2.5 - range 2.3-4.2 and I tested postive for TPA >1000. He actually did not diagnose me Hashi, only hypo. Said I was fine based on labs and refused to help me any further even though I said I do not feel better at all. Went to another endo at a teaching hospital and they actually have taken me off the Levo. They agree I am Hashi, but not hypo and really believe that I have a sleep disorder instead, even after I told them I already had a sleep study last Jan and nothing conclusive came out of it. I'm just about out of options wheere I live.


You need to shoot for a FT-4 in your mid to 3/4 range. Your ranges look kind of different, can you please confirm it was a FT-4

These are the tests you need run FT-4 and FT-3. Most people feel better at a TSH of 1.0

Many doctors try to dose by TSH - you cannot do that, TSH is a diagnostic test. Free t-4 and Free T-3 are the only accurate way to dose yourself.

If your doctor will not run those tests you can order them online from healthcheckUSA.com for around $87.. I found, once i had a lab tracking sheet the doctors became much easier to work with.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

You have had very minimal amount of tests done. Is this really all that has been checked? Thyroid and that is all?

I think you need to run more tests to see what is going on and don't limit it to thyroid.

Something like

E2
Progesterone
Cortisol
Vitamin D
Vit B12
CRP
DHEA-S
Iron
Ferritin
Iodine
CBC
Glucose

If getting E2 and Progesterone try and get blood drawn day 18 of cycle.


----------



## dizzyrors (Feb 25, 2013)

iroczinoz said:


> You have had very minimal amount of tests done. Is this really all that has been checked? Thyroid and that is all?
> 
> I think you need to run more tests to see what is going on and don't limit it to thyroid.
> 
> ...


No, I had full blood done back in 12/11 when I 1st started feeling bad. Everything came out "normal" or "within range" except for the 1st time in my life my cholesterol was high. I also had another full blood work done in 8/12. Again nothing out of the ordinary jumped out. I couldn't tell you if all those things were checked you suggested were checked. At a glance it does seem like most were. I was just focusing on my thyroid tests as this was a thyroid forum, I have been diagnosed with Hashi's and based on my own individual research, a thyroid issue seems the most likely answer to my symptoms. I however, am open to any other suggestions made here, or by any medical professional. 
Thx for your response and suggestion. I might need to dig up those previous labs to see if everything you hit on has been tested.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

First, I have 2 high energy, happy boys and it sucks when I'm cranky/uninterested in the world they create through their play. It's like another symptom for me of things being off when I can't get stuff done and feel a diffuse pull just to sit. I'm sorry you're struggling. Keep pushing for answers.

I would look into iron/ferritin and see if it's in the low half of the range, as well as Vit. D. sometimes, even when those are technically normal, they affect energy levels.

Your FT4 and FT3 are also in the low half, so my hunch is that yes, you probably need to be on a low dose of T4. Know that antibodies can also mess with tsh readings-- so yet another reason to keep track of where the ft4 and ft3 stand.


----------



## Anoyes (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Same here! I have a three year old and I feel like I am missing out on so much in his life. Some nights we go without baths and I'm dreading spring coming because that means outside time.We don't read books at bedtime because by that time of the day, I just can't do it. I have debilitating fatigue.

I have been to 4 doctors over the last year and a half since I was diagnosed. I've tried it all. I've been gluten free for a year. I'm now in my third month of the AIP diet and I've gotten no relief. I'm doing everything they say to do for adrenals. I'm supplementing with Vit D but all other vitals tested fine. I've tried supplementing my T4 with T3 but it made me feel worse. I'm now taking compounded synthetic hormone to try to reduce fillers. Nothing is working!

The last three years have been the worst in my life when they should be the happiest. Not to mention my poor husband. He would have liked to have had another child but there is no way I could do it.

I just wanted to let you know you are not alone.

Good luck to you!!


----------

